# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Φιλία για κλάματα.

## Delmember2052020

Καλησπέρα.
'Ήθελα να εκφράσω τις ανησυχίες μου για τις φίλες μου. Είμαι απογοητευμενη και στεναχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω, τις φίλες ετών να με βρίσκουν όταν έχουν προβλήματα, όταν δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και να με θυμούνται μόνο τότε. Παρατηρώ από συζητήσεις ότι μόνο δικά μου θέλουν να ξέρουν τα δικά τους όχι. Ξέρουν ότι έχω πρόβλημα υγείας και μου φέρονται σαν να μην έχω τίποτα δεν ξέρω αν δεν τους νοιάζει ή δεν θέλουν να το αποδεκτουν. Βέβαια και οι ίδιες έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα σήμερα ποιος δεν έχει, αλλά οι φίλοι είναι στη χαρά αλλά και στη λύπη. Αργα κατάλαβα ότι ο καθένας σκέφτεται μονάχα τον εαυτό του.

----------


## geodim

Καινούργιοι φίλοι - καινούργια ζωή. Στο καλό και μην ξανασχοληθεις μαζί τους

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εχεις δικαιο φιλε μου αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να κανω καινουριες φιλιες γιατι και στη δουλεια που ειμαι ειναι ολο μικρα. Εξω δεν πολυ βγαινω ο κυκλος γνωριμιων μου ειναι μικρος. Ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντησες να σαι καλα.

----------


## geodim

Δύσκολο ξε-δυσκολο , θα το καταφέρεις. Τόσος κόσμος υπάρχει εκεί έξω!

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εσενα επρεπε να εχω κολλητο να με ξυπνας thanks.

----------


## geodim

γιαυτό είμαστε εδώ για να ξυπνάμε ο ένας τον άλλον

----------


## Vox

> Εξω δεν πολυ βγαινω ο κυκλος γνωριμιων μου ειναι μικρος.


Καλά στα λέει ο geodim. Τι ηττοπάθεια είναι αυτή; Λες ότι έχεις κάποιο κύκλο γνωριμιών. Έστω κι αυτό, κάτι είναι. Συνήθως ο άνθρωπος, ειδικά ο εργαζόμενος, δε χρειάζεται και πολλά σ' αυτό τον τομέα.

Όσο για τις ... «φίλες» που λες, καλύτερα με τη Λερναία Ύδρα.  :Cool:  Απορώ που δεν έχεις ξεκόψει ακόμα. Φυσικά ο καθένας σκέφτεται τον εαυτό του, αλλά όταν έχουμε μια φιλία έχουμε κι έναν επιπλέον άνθρωπο στη ζωή μας. Μοιραζόμαστε και τα όμορφα και τα άσχημα. Δε νοείται μεταξύ φίλων ένα πρόβλημα υγείας να μη λαμβάνεται υπόψιν. Αυτό ειδικά μου «χτύπησε» πολύ.

----------


## Έρις

Θα μπορούσες, ίσως να σκεφτείς ποιος είναι ο λόγος που έλκεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου και τι είναι αυτό που καθρεφτίζεις πάνω τους....

----------


## Mr.Stelios

Ρουλακι , ασχημα πραματα εχω να σου πω . Δεν υπαρχει φιλια , είναι ενας μυθος , δυστυχώς . Ολοι είχαμε φιλους μεχρι τα 15-16 , μετα εχουμε γνωστους . Φιλοι είναι μονο τα μικρα παιδια . Για τους μεγαλους φιλοι είναι η οικογενεια τους . Ο αντρας σου και τα παιδια σου θα είναι οι φιλοι σου . Βεβαια υποψην ότι αυτος είναι ο κανονας και υπαρχουν και λαμπρες εξαιρέσεις , πολυ σπανια να υπαρχουν και πραγματικοι φιλοι , μπορει να είναι 50 ατομα σ'ολη την Ελλαδα . Οποτε δεν αποκλείεται και να βρεις μια καλη φιλη καποια στιγμη .

----------


## PositiveWave

Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που λέει ο Στέλιος.

Δεν είναι εύκολο να κάνεις φιλίες. Ακόμη και στο Πανεπιστήμιο ή στη δουλειά, είσαι μέρος μιας κλίκας και όχι μιας παρέας. Σε μεγάλες ηλικίες, η φιλία βασίζεται σε συμφέροντα και όχι σε ιδέες, αξίες, ιδανικά. Γιατί οι ψυχολόγοι έχουν δουλειά; Γιατί απλά κάποια πράγματα δεν τα μοιράζεσαι με τον ένα και με τον άλλον. Τις αδυναμίες σου ο άλλος τις κάνει δύναμή του. Και θα σε κρίνει, θα σε κοροϊδέψει, θα σε διαβάλλει και θα σε κουτσομπολεύει στους άλλους. 

Η φιλία δεν πρέπει να έχει ούτε ζήλια, ούτε ανταγωνισμό, ούτε να βασίζεται στο συμφέρον του ενός, ούτε είναι μια ετεροβαρής σχέση.

Αν είσαι άτομο με προσβάσεις και γαλόνια στην κοινωνική ιεραρχία, όλοι θέλουν να είναι δίπλα σου και συμπεριφέρονται δουλικά. Αν όμως δεν έχεις τίποτα, απλά την κάνουν με "λα μινόρε" και πάνε εκεί που υπάρχουν όλα όσα θέλουν.

Για να μη πω για τις ερωτικές σχέσεις. Και εκεί πια το οικονομικό συμφέρον παίζει πολύ δυνατά. Σε άλλες εποχές, θα ήταν ντροπή να παρασιτείς σε βάρος κάποιου ισχυρότερου και θα λεγόσουν "προικοθήρας". Σήμερα είναι προσόν και παίρνεις και έπαινο.

Βρωμιά μεγάλη σε αυτή την κοινωνία και μακάρι στο μέλλον να βρούμε ανθρώπους με τσίπα. Γιατί μέχρι τώρα μόνο στο γιαούρτι τη βρίσκω την τσίπα.

----------


## geodim

Βλέπω πολλή απαισιοδοξία έχει πέσει. Στη δική μου περίπτωση επέλεξα να είμαι ανοιχτός άνθρωπος που δίνει όταν έχει , που δεν ξεχνάει και είναι εκεί και στα καλά και στα άσχημα. Έφαγα μούτζες? Ναι. Γνώρισα ανθρώπους που έψαχναν κορόϊδα? Ναι. Μου έχουν ρίξει πόρτες? Ναι. Αλλά...με τα χρόνια γνώρισα και με γνώρισαν άνθρωποι στο δικό μου μήκος κύματος που λένε, και έχουμε ουσιαστικές φιλίες που κρατάνε χρόνια και θα κρατήσουν χρόνια. Και πάντα είμαι ανοιχτός σε νέες γνωριμίες. Όσους περισσότερους ανθρώπους βάζεις στη ζωή σου, τόσο περισσότερες οι πιθανότητες να βρεθείς με αυτούς που ταιριάζεις. Συν οτι ανοίγει και το μυαλό σου παραπάνω.

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Θα μπορούσες, ίσως να σκεφτείς ποιος είναι ο λόγος που έλκεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου και τι είναι αυτό που καθρεφτίζεις πάνω τους....


Εύκολο να σου απαντήσω είμαι πολύ φιλότιμη δεν λέω ποτέ όχι δεν τους χαλάω τα χατίρια.

----------


## geodim

Άρα φιλενάδα, παραδέχεσαι πως η αρχή του προβλήματος είσαι εσύ. μήπως σιγά σιγά να γίνεις και η λύση του? 
Άλλαξε τη συμπεριφορά σου , δες ποιοι από τους φίλους/φίλες σου θα το κατανοήσουν. 
Ακόμα καλύτερα, βρες νέα άτομα και δείξε το νέο σου εαυτό.

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Άρα φιλενάδα, παραδέχεσαι πως η αρχή του προβλήματος είσαι εσύ. μήπως σιγά σιγά να γίνεις και η λύση του? 
> Άλλαξε τη συμπεριφορά σου , δες ποιοι από τους φίλους/φίλες σου θα το κατανοήσουν. 
> Ακόμα καλύτερα, βρες νέα άτομα και δείξε το νέο σου εαυτό.
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Και μετα θα την πουν διπρόσωπη και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Απλα να γνωριζει κοσμο οσο μπορει μεχρι να βρει ανθρωπους που και θα την ευχαριστει να τους κανει τα χατήρια, αλλα και θα μπορει να τους λεει και με άνεση ενα οχι οποτε δεν μπορει και θα τις κανουν και χατήρια. 
Επισης το να τους κανεις χατήρια και μετα να παραπονιέσαι σε τρίτους δεν σε κανει καλο, σε κανει κακο και σε αυτους και στους τρίτους. Μαθε να αρνείσαι με άνεση οταν δεν θελεις να κανεις χατήρια, οταν βαριεσαι, οταν δεν γουσταρεις. Γενικως μακρια απο πολλα χατήρια του αερα, μονο οταν υπαρχει οντως αναγκη και αυτο με καλη καρδιά. Με το προφιλ που εχεις ελκυεις τεμπέληδες, απρογραμματιστούς, παρτακηδες κτλ. Μαθε να ελκυεις ανθρωπους που σε εκτιμάνε και σε χαιρονται και με το ναι και με το οχι σου

----------


## denti

είναι δυσκολο για καποιους ανθρώπους να κανουν παρεες
συγκεκριμένα εγω όταν βρίσκομαι αναμεσα σε καποιους ανθρώπους νιωθω ότι με αφορουν λιγα πραγματα από αυτά που λενε(εκτος αν πρόκειται για δουλεια) .
νιώθω οτι ολοι επικοινωνουν σε μια ροη φυσικη για αυτους και εγω είμαι απεξω.προσπαθω απεγνωσμένα να μπω στη ροη αλλα τρωω πορτα
παλιοτερα μαλιστα ενιωθα ντροπη και αγωνια ότι αυτό το καταλαβαιναν και ότι με λυπούνταν .
ενιωθα τοσο ασχημα που ηθελα να βρω μια τρυπα και να βγω εξω από ολο αυτό.
τωρα πια απλα τους παρακολουθώ
και συμμετεχω σχεδόν παντα μονο όταν θελω ,κουραστηκα να προσπαθω να ενσωματωθω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Βλέπω πολλή απαισιοδοξία έχει πέσει. Στη δική μου περίπτωση επέλεξα να είμαι ανοιχτός άνθρωπος που δίνει όταν έχει , που δεν ξεχνάει και είναι εκεί και στα καλά και στα άσχημα. Έφαγα μούτζες? Ναι. Γνώρισα ανθρώπους που έψαχναν κορόϊδα? Ναι. Μου έχουν ρίξει πόρτες? Ναι. Αλλά...με τα χρόνια γνώρισα και με γνώρισαν άνθρωποι στο δικό μου μήκος κύματος που λένε, και έχουμε ουσιαστικές φιλίες που κρατάνε χρόνια και θα κρατήσουν χρόνια. Και πάντα είμαι ανοιχτός σε νέες γνωριμίες. Όσους περισσότερους ανθρώπους βάζεις στη ζωή σου, τόσο περισσότερες οι πιθανότητες να βρεθείς με αυτούς που ταιριάζεις. Συν οτι ανοίγει και το μυαλό σου παραπάνω.


Συμφωνώ το ίδιο ειμαι κι εγώ. Εχω φίλο κολλητο από το δημοτικό 34 χρονια και 5-6 ακόμη που κάνουμε πιο αραιά παρέα αλλά καλή παρεα. Πότε όμως δεν σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιος με πήρε τηλ για καφέ επειδή δεν είχε τι να κάνει η επειδή ήμουν δεύτερη επιλογή. Ε και, που είναι το περίεργο? Όλοι το κάνουν, κι εγώ το έχω κάνει και είναι το φυσιολογικό. Πήρα τον κολλητό για καφέ, δεν μπορούσε και πήρα 2 άλλους, τι σημαίνει ότι δεν γουστάρω να δω τους άλλους? Καμια σχέση, αφού εχει συμβεί και το αντίθετο. 
Πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δημιουργούνται τέτοια προβλήματα με φίλους. Έχω κόψει εσκεμμένα από κάποια άτομα, αλλά με αυτούς δεν κόλλαγε το έβλεπα από την αρχή η ήταν παρτακηδες, αλλά δε μπορεί να είναι όλοι έτσι που ακούω.

----------

